# Bottom Line: The Better Team Won



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Simple logic, and it doesn't take much to understand. 



I'd like to say congratulations to the Lakers, and I'd also like to say that I have a sour taste in my mouth after watching this garbage I've seen for 4 straight games. I saw a team who wanted to win, and I saw a team who was afraid. That's right, afraid. They didn't want to play, and they didn't want to win. That sickens me. I said I would feel proud of this team if they went out with any decency/effort, but that didn't happen, and I'm going to feel sour for a helluva long time. 


I'm taking a few days off from this site. I'll view what goes on in this forum, but I won't speak anymore until I can gather myself together. 


:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Simple logic, and it doesn't take much to understand.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that if only Bowen would make some shots and be better at defense they would have won. This game I didn't even see him trying to do anything. He looked like he was lost. (and they miss DRob and Stephen Jackson) Good luck to the Spurs and hopefully they'll bounce back from this and come stronger next year and win it all. Peace (I feel bad for you man, cause I know how it feels if your team loses)


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

congrats to the lakers... good season by the spurs. the beggining of the season, almost everyone cut off the spurs as a great team, but made a turn around the end of the year.... i believe that the spurs are the 2nd best team and the lakers just outplayed the spurs the last 4 games. don't worry the spurs will be back! GO SPURS!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Spurs fans, at least on this board ,accepted the loss in a respectable way. This just shows me how great this team and his fans are.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Stephen Jackson was greatly missed on this team because he could knock down big shots. Rasho is a soft player comapared to David Robinson. On the being afraid part, well Manu Ginobli didnt look afraid but Ginobli wasnt as reckless this year as last and so he was way less agressive. Still good but not great.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Big props to the San Antonio Spurs and team fans.

You had a hell of a season and proved to be worthy opponents.

And big props to Tim Duncan, who is truly a class-act player.

:clap:


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats to the Lakers, they really deserved the win. It´s a excellent team with great players and an excellent coach. Malone and Payton will win their championship, and Shaq and Kobe are proving once more that they´re the most powerful duo since Jordan and Pippen.

For now guys, it´s time to think in the off-season... next season we´ll return stronger and will fight until the end for the ring.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Big props to the Spurs and their fans in having an excellent season. There's not a team i have much respect for than the Spurs. You gave the Lakers a run for their money this series. 

Good luck in the offseason and definately we'll meet each other in next years playoffs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Big props to the Spurs and their fans in having an excellent season. There's not a team i have much respect for than the Spurs. You gave the Lakers a run for their money this series.
> 
> Good luck in the offseason and definately we'll meet each other in next years playoffs.


well if the mavs(my team ) dont do anything. if the spurs and lakers play each other it needs to be in the west finals...tired of this west semifinals mess


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> well if the mavs(my team ) dont do anything. if the spurs and lakers play each other it needs to be in the west finals...tired of this west semifinals mess


i'm tired of the whole east has to have 8 teams in the playoffs stuff. I think that NBA should change the rules and have 16 best teams in the nba make the playoffs be those either from the west or the east I don't care. best 16 teams record wise. that way we can have fun watching them and they wouldn't be boring.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I place the loss of this series on Popovich. When you are capable of winning a series and fail to make the proper adjustments, that is coaching. True enough, we didn't execute as well as we should have (I blame the Lakers for most of that), you have to know when to make substitutions at what crucial times. 

Case in point: Pop left a limping, ineffective Rasho in the game for about 5 minutes in a stretch when he was limping up and down the court...hell, he wasn't playing much better when he wasn't limping! Also, the Lakers did a great job of hounding Parker and Duncan...why the Spurs didn't apply the same tactic throughout the series boggles my mind.

It was a winnable series, but the best team won, and I have to give credit to the Lakers...they decided how this series was to be won or lost.

I thought it was odd that Fisher's shot was from about 7 feet away from Horry's shot the previous year. However, this one went in. Just like last year, that decided the series.

Good luck Lakers, but I hope you lose. I say that out of respect...when my team goes down in any sport, I always side with underdogs the rest of the way.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Classy posts from from classy fans. :greatjob:


----------

